# adresse IP fantaisiste 169.254.244.1



## Toz (25 Décembre 2010)

Joyeux Noël... Joyeux Noël... c'est vite dit! ;-)
Le réseau wifi sur lequel se connecte mon macbook en 10.6, me donne une adresse IP fantaisiste du genre 169.254.244.19. En faisant en Whois on apprend des choses en Anglais comme: LINKLOCAL, Blackhole-1.IANA.ORG (le lien) 

Pourquoi la freebox renvoie cette adresse à ce mac, alors qu'un iPhone, un autre mac, un HTC, une Nintendo DS, se voient assigner  de bonne adresses IP??
Hein?
Mon mac à un problème, mais lequel?

Allez, joyeux Noël...


----------



## eNeos (25 Décembre 2010)

Adresse pas si fantaisiste que cela 
APIPA sur Wikipedia

Après, il faut voir pourquoi ta freeboite n'attribue pas d'adresse ou pourquoi ton macbook la refuse.


----------



## Toz (25 Décembre 2010)

eNeos a dit:


> Adresse pas si fantaisiste que cela
> APIPA sur Wikipedia
> 
> Après, il faut voir pourquoi ta freeboite n'attribue pas d'adresse ou pourquoi ton macbook la refuse.


Ok. Alors oui, qu'est-ce qui peut bien bloquer le DHCP, pour que le mac décide d'utiliser ces adresses inutilisables?


----------



## Toz (25 Décembre 2010)

Voilà, une image de mon problème.
J'arrive à acceder à un freewifi, mais pas au réseau "Freeboxmarseille".
Quand je suis sur le réseau "freeboxmarseille " celui-ci n'a plus de cadenas. C'est normal?
J'accroche le réseau, mais celui ci m'attribue cette adresse bizarre.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

Moi j'ai trouvé, c'est le mot Marseille qui fou la grouille 

Non sans déconner, essaye en manuel et attribut lui une adresse pour voir si sa fonctionne


----------



## Toz (26 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> Moi j'ai trouvé, c'est le mot Marseille qui fou la grouille


Tu sais que j'y ai pensé! ;-)



JiX91 a dit:


> Non sans déconner, essaye en manuel et attribut lui une adresse pour voir si sa fonctionne


Je l'ai fait, mais ça ne marche pas. Par contre le problème est résolu!
On a changé le mot de passe WEP en mot de passe WPA: et Bingo, mon mac se voit assigner une adresse!
Dingue non? Si quelqu'un peut me l'expliquer, c'est pas de refus.


----------

